# ISO - Kawasaki BMX Parts from 1975-1977



## pubcrawl (Nov 5, 2018)

Hello All,
New to the Forum.
I'm looking for parts for the Kawasaki BMX Bikes from 1975-1977.
Moto (BX100) and the Professional Moto (BX200) models.
Looking for handlebars, seat, cranks wheels or whatever you might have that you'll part with.

Thanks


----------

